# help with thinning faskolor



## parma24 (Apr 10, 2003)

i am a fairly good painter and i paint alot of bodies for people but i always thin my paint with water but i found that it doesnt work that well is there any other thing to use for thinning faskolor paint

mark


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

I don't know of anything. What problem are you having?


----------



## parma24 (Apr 10, 2003)

every time i want to do a thin out line in any color other than fluorescents it does not stay small for long it gos big than small or just cuts out.

but it works fine with fluorescents

mark


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

The problems with small lines are normally from paint drying on the tip and not the paint being too thick. You can thin it out a little with water for fine lines bit to keep the paint from drying on the tip you have to get some retarder from the local craft store. Michaels sells Createx retarder that will work.

No Createx doesnt stick to lexan but the retarder will work with the Parma paint.


----------



## john (Jan 1, 1970)

I forget the gentlemans name but he wrote a book for RCCA awhile ago on painting bodies. He told me to use 2 tablespoons of windshield washer fluid. That's what i've been using.


----------



## parma24 (Apr 10, 2003)

does it work good

mark


----------



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

Fred B said:


> No Createx doesnt stick to lexan but the retarder will work with the Parma paint.


I use a Createx on the main field of my paint scheme and after dozens of bodies I have never noticed that is will not stick. I am using Createx Auto Air. Should I stop?


----------



## john (Jan 1, 1970)

Parma - I tried the windshield fluid because my airbrush was clogging, even with water. Since i started using the fluid... no more problems. I just use the cheap blue stuff that you see everywhere and is already in your garage probably.


----------



## parma24 (Apr 10, 2003)

ill try it john thanx alot for the help :thumbsup: 

mark


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2004)

john said:


> I forget the gentlemans name but he wrote a book for RCCA awhile ago on painting bodies. He told me to use 2 tablespoons of windshield washer fluid. That's what i've been using.


2 tbsp on how much paint? what is the ratio your using ? 

Thanx


----------



## parma24 (Apr 10, 2003)

a full bottle of faskolor i think

mark


----------



## john (Jan 1, 1970)

Yea... 2 tsp per bottle. You have to pour out just a little paint to fit the WW fluid so you have room to shake it up.


----------



## Slowpoke17 (Dec 4, 2001)

I use windshield washer fluid also and have had no failures,,,,for those who have questions about Createx or Createx auto air,,,,,,,I have used both for several hundred bodies as well as Faskolor and have had no failures,,,,just my 2 tidbits for what its worth,,,,,,,,,,,Slowpoke17


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Hey guys I just bought some Createx Transparent Ultramarine Blue, Iridescent Electric Blue and Fluorescent Green. What color do you suggest I back them with on lexan??White, Silver ??? And what psi should I spray each of them at.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

erock1331 said:


> Hey guys I just bought some Createx Transparent Ultramarine Blue, Iridescent Electric Blue and Fluorescent Green. What color do you suggest I back them with on lexan??White, Silver ??? And what psi should I spray each of them at.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I backed the transparent and iridescent with silver but I don't think the iridescent needed backing. The fluorescent was backed with white. I sprayed at 40 lbs. through an Iwata Eclipse brush


----------

